

Docker.io Service Discovery using my existing Network, DNS Server and DDNS - KellyLSB
http://objectiveoriented.com/devops/2014/02/15/docker-io-service-discovery-your-network-and-how-to-make-it-work/

======
yebyen
Aw, submit your article to HN and GoDaddy expires your domain on the same
day... cache?

~~~
yebyen
Back now. Cool article! Thanks

------
KellyLSB
Lol yah I know. I just fixed it. They also never sent me an email or called xD

